# HaBes Himmelfahrt bis Sonntag?



## ozei (17. Mai 2004)

Hi,

wie siehts bei Euch mit biken in den Habes am Donnerstag (Himmelfahrt), Freitag (ist ja für viele frei) und dem darauffolgenden WE aus? Wenn das Wetter so wird wie heute könnte es doch echt spaßig werden.

Hat jemand Lust? Ich würde erstmal Donnerstag so 13:00 ansetzen.


----------



## horst_sonne (17. Mai 2004)

Hi,
für Donnerstag suche ich noch eine sportliche Beschäftigung.

Als Neu-Hamburger (und damit neu als aktives Mitglied hier im Forum) würde gerne mitkommen. 

Da ich die HaBes nur vom hörensagen kenne, suche ich noch Personen, die mir dort die Wege zeigen könnten. 
Also, wie lang/weit hast du geplant?

Ich bin am Donnerstag dabei.

MfG Hannes


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wraith (17. Mai 2004)

ozei schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> wie siehts bei Euch mit biken in den Habes am Donnerstag (Himmelfahrt), Freitag (ist ja für viele frei) und dem darauffolgenden WE aus? Wenn das Wetter so wird wie heute könnte es doch echt spaßig werden.
> 
> Hat jemand Lust? Ich würde erstmal Donnerstag so 13:00 ansetzen.


Wie lang denn (Kilometer/Zeit)?


----------



## Rabbit (17. Mai 2004)

Moin Hannes,


			
				horst_sonne schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> Als Neu-Hamburger (und damit neu als aktives Mitglied hier im Forum) würde gerne mitkommen.


Ich weiß ja nicht, wo Du vorher gewohnt hast, aber mit Hamburg hast Du sicher nicht die schlechteste Wahl getroffen 
Was verschlägt dich hier her?

Das Wochenende über Himmelfahrt sind viele von uns im Harz, aber die darauffolgenden Wochenenden werde ich dir gerne mal den einen oder anderen Trail in den HaBes zeigen.

Was Du dir auch nicht entgehen lassen solltest ist die von Beppo angekündigte Tour am Pfingstsamstag in Geesthacht! Das wird sicher wieder ein Spaß 

Gruß,
Harry


----------



## ozei (17. Mai 2004)

Wraith schrieb:
			
		

> Wie lang denn (Kilometer/Zeit)?



2-3 Stunden so schätze ich.


----------



## gooseneck (18. Mai 2004)

Wenn's nicht zu schnell wird bin ich auch dabei.


----------



## Martinbaby (18. Mai 2004)

Am kommenden WE stehen die HaBes bei auf jeden Fall fest auf dem Programm. Ob Do, Sa oder So weiß ich allerdings noch nicht.

Meinem augenblicklichen Leistungsvermögen entsprechend würde ich mich allerdings anbieten, parallel eine gemütliche Runde zu drehen.


----------



## ozei (18. Mai 2004)

LMB ist eingetragen.

Wer Donnerstag mitkommt trägt sich bitte ein.


----------



## DG2 (19. Mai 2004)

Hmm - 13:00 Uhr?
Gehts nicht früher? Das ja mitten am Tag. Da kann man ja vorher nix machen und hinterher auch nicht.
Wie wärs mit 11:00 Uhr? Oder sogar 10:00 Uhr?


----------



## ozei (19. Mai 2004)

DG2 schrieb:
			
		

> Hmm - 13:00 Uhr?
> Gehts nicht früher? Das ja mitten am Tag. Da kann man ja vorher nix machen und hinterher auch nicht.
> Wie wärs mit 11:00 Uhr? Oder sogar 10:00 Uhr?



ICh wollte heute Abend noch auf ne Party und die erste S-Bahn zurück fährt erst um halb 5. Früher geht also bei mir nicht.

Vorher kannst Du ausschlafen und nachher kannst Du chillen und danach noch weggehen.


----------



## *blacksheep* (19. Mai 2004)

Martinbaby schrieb:
			
		

> Am kommenden WE stehen die HaBes bei auf jeden Fall fest auf dem Programm. Ob Do, Sa oder So weiß ich allerdings noch nicht.
> 
> Meinem augenblicklichen Leistungsvermögen entsprechend würde ich mich allerdings anbieten, parallel eine gemütliche Runde zu drehen.


 Hi Martin!

 Ungeachtet der Tatsache, dass Du bezüglich Deines Leistungsvermögens wieder mal tiefstapelst, würde ich mich eventuell einer Tour anschliessen wollen. Gibt´s schon eine konkretere Planung?

 Gruss,

 Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mira (19. Mai 2004)

Moin!

Also ich kenne noch nicht genau meine WE Planung, aber ich wollte am Fr und evtl. am So fahren, wann, weiß ich noch nicht.

Lieber länger und ohne viele Pausen, dafür nicht so schnell (14kmh, ab 35km).


----------



## DG2 (19. Mai 2004)

ozei schrieb:
			
		

> ICh wollte heute Abend noch auf ne Party und die erste S-Bahn zurück fährt erst um halb 5.



Und?


----------



## Martinbaby (19. Mai 2004)

Also ich werde mich morgen vormittag spontan entscheiden.

Und mich hier im Forum so gegen 1100 Uhr nochmal zu Wort melden


----------



## ozei (20. Mai 2004)

Donnerstagstermin ist wegen mangelnder Beteiligung *gecancelt*.

Wer fährt am Freitag?


----------



## matze-patze (20. Mai 2004)

Also am Freitag währe ich dabei sag nur wann und wo es losgeht. Muß aber sagen,dass ich noch nich so lange Mountenbike fahre und mir die Technik noch fehlt.(soll heißen:kann vorkommen,dass ich ungewollt bekannschaft mit dem Untergrund mache)    Konditionell dürfte es kein Problem geben fahre SPINNING und Rennrad. Am liebsten würde ich mit der Bahn kommen, da es immer so ein Akt ist das MTB in einen KA zustopfen.Also bis Freitag 
lieben Gruß Matze


----------



## ozei (20. Mai 2004)

matze-patze schrieb:
			
		

> Muß aber sagen,dass ich noch nich so lange Mountenbike fahre und mir die Technik noch fehlt.(soll heißen:kann vorkommen,dass ich ungewollt bekannschaft mit dem Untergrund mache)



Mach ich auch öfters obwohl ich schon paar Tage fahre ;-). Das letzte mal vorgestern.



> Am liebsten würde ich mit der Bahn kommen, da es immer so ein Akt ist das MTB in einen KA zustopfen.Also bis Freitag
> lieben Gruß Matze



Also Treffpunkt ist Kärntner Hütte. Ich glaube Du muss bis Neuwiedental oder so fahren. Musst Du mal im Forum suchen da findest Du bestimmt was.

*Noch jemand dabei? mira z.B.?*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matze-patze (20. Mai 2004)

Ja das bekomme ich hin (mit der Hütte meine ich ) müßte nur noch die genaue Uhrzeit wissen zumindestens halbwegs,dann könnte man es ja auch in Last-Minute-Biking eintragen und den ein oder anderen bewegen auch mit zu fahren. Oder auch nicht!  matze


----------



## Mira (20. Mai 2004)

Ich bin Fr dabei, kann ich nur nicht mit der Uhrzeit so recht entscheiden. Ich glaub, mir wär nachmittags lieber, so um 15Uhr. Dann kann ich noch Riegel besorgen (die sind nämlich alle).
Und: ich sagte ca. 13-14kmh, also keine Raserei, (dann haut man sich auch nicht auf die Fresse).


----------



## Martinbaby (20. Mai 2004)

Bei mir wird´s heute am Do leider auch nix mehr ...


----------



## ozei (20. Mai 2004)

Mira schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin Fr dabei, kann ich nur nicht mit der Uhrzeit so recht entscheiden. Ich glaub, mir wär nachmittags lieber, so um 15Uhr. Dann kann ich noch Riegel besorgen (die sind nämlich alle).
> Und: ich sagte ca. 13-14kmh, also keine Raserei, (dann haut man sich auch nicht auf die Fresse).



Ich glaube als es mich Dienstag hingehauen hat war ich so 4-5 km/h schnell ;-). Ja und letzte Woche in Blankenese warns so 10 vielleicht. Also geht auch langsam;-)

Zeit: Mir wäre früher lieber. Was ist Da bei Dir die Schmerzgrenze?


----------



## Mira (20. Mai 2004)

Hm, 15Uhr ist eigentlich schon Schmerzgrenze...oder wir fahren mittags so um 12Uhr?


----------



## ozei (20. Mai 2004)

Ok dann um 12:00. Ich stells in LMB. Wenns in Strömen regnet fahre ich nicht ;-)

Link: http://www.mtb-news.de/fahrgemeinschaft/fgdetail.php?treffID=1833

Bitte anmelden wer kommt


----------



## ozei (21. Mai 2004)

War heute (Freitag) ne geile Tour. Danke an unsere Guidin mira   

Am Ende hatten wir 980 HM, nen Schnitt von 15,9 und etwas über 50 km.

Sonntag geht's wieder los. Wer ist dabei?


----------



## Mira (21. Mai 2004)

Endlich die 50er Marke geknackt !

Was steht (mit Vorbehalt) So an?


----------



## ozei (21. Mai 2004)

Mira schrieb:
			
		

> Endlich die 50er Marke geknackt !
> 
> Was steht (mit Vorbehalt) So an?



1000 HM ;-)


----------



## matze-patze (21. Mai 2004)

Ja,auch ich wollte mich bei Euch bedanken, dsss Ihr mich mitgenommen habt. Das Tempo war O.K und die Tour wunder schön. Leider war ich heute etwas neben der Spur und ich hoffe ich habe Euch nicht zu doll gebremst.Wie ich sehe seit Ihr gut nach Hause gekommen.Würde mich freuen, wenn ich noch  einmal mit darf.    Lieben Gruß in die Runde matze


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martinbaby (21. Mai 2004)

ozei schrieb:
			
		

> War heute (Freitag) ne geile Tour. Danke an unsere Guidin mira
> 
> Am Ende hatten wir 980 HM, nen Schnitt von 15,9 und etwas über 50 km.
> 
> Sonntag geht's wieder los. Wer ist dabei?



So, so, Mira!

Dachte, ein Schnitt von 13-14 war angepeilt...

Hat Euch wohl doch die Raserei gepackt ???


----------



## ozei (21. Mai 2004)

matze-patze schrieb:
			
		

> (...)Würde mich freuen, wenn ich noch  einmal mit darf.    Lieben Gruß in die Runde matze



Wenn Du Dir nicht wieder vorher den Puls hochsäufst


----------



## Martinbaby (22. Mai 2004)

Also ich düse heute um 1230 Uhr los ab Kärntner Hütte, sofern es bis dahin trocken bleibt.

Wer Lust hat, ist eingeladen 

s. LMB


----------



## ozei (22. Mai 2004)

Ich hab jetzt mal für Sonntag 11:30 eingetragen. Das ist aber nur ein Vorschlag - änderungwünsche bitte posten.

Ich hoffe auf rege Beteiligung - und jemanden der Guided 

Link: http://www.mtb-news.de/fahrgemeinschaft/fgdetail.php?treffID=1841


----------



## horst_sonne (23. Mai 2004)

Hallo miteinander. 

Nachdem ich mich Do kruzfristig fürs Rennrad entschieden hatte (sorry noch mal ozei), werde ich mich morgen mit beteiligen. 
Nur ein Problem mit der Anreise hab ich noch: wie komme ich von der Haltestelle Neuwiedenthal zur Kärntner Hütter ? Ich habe schon einige Online-und Papierstadtpläne konsultiert, aber nirgendwo ist sie explizit eingezeichnet. Ich werde dort 11:20 uhr auftauchen. wäre cool, wenn jemand mich begleiten oder den weg hier noch bis 10:30 posten würden.
Also dann, bis hoffentlich morgen (...wenn ich rechtzeitig hin finde)

MfG Hannes


----------



## ozei (23. Mai 2004)

Also Du musst erstmal zur Hauptstraße (Cuxhavener Str.) und dann in Richtung Elbbrücken/A7/City dann ist die Kärntner Hütte nach kurzer Zeit auf der Rechten Seite (ist ausgeschildert). Falls Du dich verläufst oder so kannst du mich auch kurzfristig unter 0179 7071030 anrufen. Bis gleich.


----------

